# dialling into 085 message minder



## helan72 (23 Mar 2007)

hi

does anyone know how to dial straight into an 085 message minder (so as to leave a message) - have tried the old reliable of putting 5 in front of the number but this doesnt seem to work

thanks


----------



## Crunchie (23 Mar 2007)

helan72 said:


> hi
> 
> does anyone know how to dial straight into an 085 message minder (so as to leave a message) - have tried the old reliable of putting 5 in front of the number but this doesnt seem to work
> 
> thanks



Still working perfectly for me.... 085 5xxxxxxx


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Mar 2007)

Could it be possible that they may not have a message service enabled?


----------



## Bob_tg (23 Mar 2007)

Sounds like it.  The extra "5" in the prefix usually works.


----------



## helan72 (23 Mar 2007)

Not sure - when I dial the number putting the 5 in, i hear a recording saying "to leave a message for someone else dial 1, to get to your own mailbox press 2.


----------



## Bob_tg (23 Mar 2007)

Just tried it on my own 085 phone and got straight through to my voicemail.  Did you ring Customer Care (1905)?


----------



## helan72 (23 Mar 2007)

sorry should explain - i dont have an 085 phone - am getting random messages from an 085 number. txted back advising they were sending messages to the wrong number and they are continuing. Was just trying to see if a voicemail message had been set up to see if it was someone i knew who was trying to mess with my head for a joke. messages are not of a threating nature but are starting to get to me.


----------



## Bob_tg (23 Mar 2007)

Then it's spam.  Just ignore it.


----------



## Bob_tg (23 Mar 2007)

Also, it might be an idea to report it to Meteor and they can block the number.  I think you can text a description of the problem to '50002' and let them know the number which is texting you or maybe ring their Customer Care.


----------



## helan72 (23 Mar 2007)

def not spam but thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Cahir (23 Mar 2007)

I was told by 3 that blocking a number depends on the handset you have.


----------



## Firefly (23 Mar 2007)

If they persist in texting you, I'd ring them & blow a whistle down the phone each time they text you....should sort out the problem


----------

